# pregnant to soon after cmp



## zoe93

Hello everyone! Hope all is well. So in January 2012 I found out I was going through a complete molar pregnancy. :nope: I was very sad as well a my husband. I had the d&c done in February 6 2012. afterward , my Gynecologist would check my hormone levels and they went down pretty fast. Thank God I didn't have any health difficulty going through this. I started to take birth control for about 3 months and then stopped bcus I had a lot of UTI. the doctor had told me to wait 6 months to a year to ttc. But, today I find my self 5& half Weeks pregnant! Meaning I got pregnant 4 months after d&c. I'm feeling really hopeful but worried. Has, anyone gone through the same thing or IS or heard of anyone going through this?


----------



## MrsWag

Hey hun!

I've been through almost the same as you! I had a PMP in Dec '11 and my D&C in Dec as well - I became pregnant at the end of March, almost exactly 3 months after D&C. I had also been advised to wait at least 6 months and this prgnancy was a suprise!

So far all has gone well, I had 3 early scans to make sure eveything was ok and I have now been signed off into the care of my Midwife. If you have any questions to ask please feel free to message me - I know how worrying all of this is!

Also there is a molar support thread found here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/general/422946-molar-partial-molar-pregnancy-support-group.html

They are a great group of ladies and have helped and supported me so much through my journey - we are all at different stages so there will always be someone to answer any questions you have and its a good place to let out any worries you have!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I didn't have a MP but I did have a MC on the 17th June 2011, this was followed by an emergency D&C and a 5 unit blood transfusion as I was literally bleeding to death. I was told to wait 3 months after D&C before trying again.
At the time I was 40 years old so decided to not wait and try as soon as I felt well enough. I found I was pregnant on the 16th July 2011 just 4 WEEKS AFTER D&C! with no AF in between! 

I had my baby on the 31st March 2012 at the age of 41.....all is well!!! 
Details in my signature :winkwink:

Try not to worry too much although I know it's difficult not to :hugs:


----------



## zoe93

thank you so much Mrswag and Glowstar for sharing your story with me! I went to the doctor and he said that my hormone level were around 4000's and he said that he should have seen something in the sac if i was 5 weeks... he also said it may be too early.. i have anohter U/S scheduled for next monday! so ill have to wait and see whats going on. 

Again, THANK YOU! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Zoe - I had a scan around 5 weeks 2 days because I had a bit of stringy brown bleeding, all they saw was a sac. I was petrified my numbers were around the 5000+ mark. They tried to tell me my numbers weren't high enough etc etc.

I then went for more bloods 2 days later and it had doubled. I then had more blood work done another 2 days later and it hadn't quite doubled again I was scared.

I then had another scan at 7 weeks 2 days and bingo...baby with a heartbeat.

That little baby is the picture in my Avatar :cloud9:

Try not to Google too much as everyone's HCG doubles differently, yes it's a good sign if it's going up but when HCG get's over a certain level it doesn't always double. Also HCG will rise differently with every pregnancy.

Wishing you all the best in the world for a happy healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## MrsWag

I also had a scan at 5w and all they saw a a small sac - went back for a scan a week later and there was a little bean and a week later saw their heartbeat! So don't worry about just seeing a sac

Hope all goes well with your scan on Monday - keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## zoe93

I'll keep you all update on my next scan which is in 2 days but feels so far away...I'm feeling so impatient and I'm paranoid bcus I don't want the same thing to Happen again! :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Pal is horrible Zoe :nope: really takes the enjoyment out of pregnancy but as things progress that fear does ease.

I invested in a 2nd hand BT200 doppler, best thing I ever did as it gave me so much comfort everyday and in between scans.

Good luck with yours - will keep an eye on an update :hugs:


----------



## zoe93

so tommorow i have an U/S appointment at 3pm... and then from there i guess they are going to send the results to my gynocologist and i should have an appointment set up with my gyn the next day wich is Tuesday the 24th... idk if the ultrasound tech will let me know what she sees or whatsoever bcus on my first scan she said she the doctor will explain so i HAD to wait... hmm hopefully tomorow goes good! :D and hope your all doing good ladies xoxo


----------



## zoe93

So ladies, today I went for my ultrasound AND there it was, my babys heart beat! I'm so excited and feeling emotional. I'm still worried for some reason....,I hope everything comes out to be fine throughout this pregnancy!


----------



## MrsWag

Yay! So so pleased for you Zoe!! :happydance:

I can understand your worry still, I'm 18w and still worry everyday. It does get a little better though. 

When will your due date be?


----------



## zoe93

:) my due date is in the month of march but I'm not quite sure what day...I tried the online calculator and it said march 17th.


----------



## Glowstar

great news Zoe :hugs:


----------

